# 4.2 camera ported



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Some cool guy ported it to the nexus. Pretty sweet so far. Get it here- http://androidcentra...ed-galaxy-nexus

Edit: here's a flashable zip with working photosphere! https://dl.dropbox.c...d/4.2Camera.zip

google Drive mirror- https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B_Rfw845C8PWdWhkRENxRzNvaFk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Good looking out!

I love how the article claims "a bit of hackery" is needed to install. If moving to system/app and fixing permissions is hackery then consider me a l33t hacker lol.

Oh and any way you can upload it? If not, no biggie. Just dont want to join that forum for one apk.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

The panoramic feature seems to work much better on the 4.2 camera. Can't wait for the actual 4.2 release with the new photosphere option working.


----------



## sithben24 (Sep 7, 2011)

Still no gif support in the gallery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

sithben24 said:


> Still no gif support in the gallery
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


First, its a port and not aosp. Second, I just downloaded a .gif and it showed up in my gallery.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Barf said:


> First, its a port and not aosp. Second, I just downloaded a .gif and it showed up in my gallery.


Think he means moving gifs.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Think he means moving gifs.


First, its a port and not aosp.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Barf said:


> First, its a port and not aosp.


First, a gallery is a gallery and the .libs being in order is all that's needed.
Moving .gifs are still not supported.
Nothing AOSP/Port related.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> First, a gallery is a gallery and the .libs being in order is all that's needed.
> Moving .gifs are still not supported.
> Nothing AOSP/Port related.


I know nothing about moving gifs, or whether the current gallery will be the same one supplied in 4.2, my apologies.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

OP updated with working photosphere.


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

Going to give it a try now. Thanks!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Does not work. Thanks tho.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Barf said:


> Does not work. Thanks tho.


Works for me...
well half way.. takes the photos fine but the viewer bombs out.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the post! Trying it out now.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Works for me...
> well half way.. takes the photos fine but the viewer bombs out.


Every time I click it I get a fc. Even after cache/dalvik wipe. The regular panoramic works awesomely though.


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

Works for me. I thought 4.2 cam had HDR?


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey Barf (killer name btw) try checking/editing your build.prop to reflect the following-

ro.product.model=Galaxy Nexus
ro.product.brand=google


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

loudaccord said:


> Works for me. I thought 4.2 cam had HDR?


Its being worked on.


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

The only FC I get is when I click on this thing in the bottom left corner.


----------



## marcusant (Jan 19, 2012)

Seems like Google doesn't really appreciate all of the leaks of apps


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

loudaccord said:


> The only FC I get is when I click on this thing in the bottom left corner.


Yeah that's the filter option. Its missing some libs right now.


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

dropbox link with photosphere in the first post is down, a re-upload would be appreciated.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> Hey Barf (killer name btw) try checking/editing your build.prop to reflect the following-
> 
> ro.product.model=Galaxy Nexus
> ro.product.brand=google


Thanks, my last name is Barfield so thats my nickname, but space balls is my jam lol. I'll try that, thanks!


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> Some cool guy
> 
> Edit: here's a flashable zip with working photosphere! https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12400988/android/4.2Camera.zip


Link ( drop box) error , flashable zip?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> Link ( drop box) error , flashable zip?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Here's a Google Drive mirror- https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B_Rfw845C8PWdWhkRENxRzNvaFk

You may have to hit file>download


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

that gallery apk keep fc'ing every time I try to click on an album...anybody else?


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

link from MariusOX at xda with the new lib for 3d

http://d-h.st/lVe


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for getting this up and getting the cube version up. Just showed it to an iPhone fanboy here in the office and as I was taking the pictures they were like that is neat, but so what. Then once I showed them the final picture they shut up. I told them not to worry they should have this stolen and on their phone in a year or so!


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

Tried flashing the ZIP with fixed sphere a couple times. I'm on Pete's BB, flashes fine, but when it loads back up nothing is different. Same ol camera same ol gallery. Any Ideas? I tried clearing cache and delvik.


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

dewijaro said:


> Tried flashing the ZIP with fixed sphere a couple times. I'm on Pete's BB, flashes fine, but when it loads back up nothing is different. Same ol camera same ol gallery. Any Ideas? I tried clearing cache and delvik.


Manually push it.


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

Ballocaust said:


> Yeah that's the filter option. Its missing some libs right now.


Fixed that .


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

dmmarck said:


> Manually push it.


Manually push it real good.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm getting a fc on the spherical can.I'm using the one with the fixed libs.

nm.... it works


----------



## sygyzy (Jul 4, 2012)

dmmarck said:


> Manually push it.


Sorry, what does manually push it mean? I know how to flash zips and move apk's into system folders but what is manually push?


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

salem said:


> Sorry, what does manually push it mean? I know how to flash zips and move apk's into system folders but what is manually push?


Moving apks over through either adb or something like Root Explorer.

Push it/move it
Change the permissions
Reboot


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

dmmarck said:


> Manually push it real good.


You guys are killing me!

I pushed it, changed permissions and rebooted with nothing changing. Then I went in and deleted gallery2 and it worked. Thanks!!


----------



## sygyzy (Jul 4, 2012)

dmmarck said:


> Check your system/lib to make sure you actually have the lib files and that their permissions are correct.
> 
> Moving apks over through either adb or something like Root Explorer.
> 
> ...


Manually push the zip? There is no apk inside the zips that are linked in the last few pages.

Edit: Ok it was confusing, for me, with all the various apks and zips. I just flashed the zip through recovery.


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

sygyzy said:


> Manually push the zip? There is no apk inside the zips that are linked in the last few pages.


Find the original then. There should be an apk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Um. Unless I'm retarded and its a flashable zip, you are supposed to extract the apk to system/app, fix permissions and reboot. And sadly, the newest feature still doesn't work for me on rasbean, but everything else is a go.


----------



## sygyzy (Jul 4, 2012)

Everything works fine for me except I don't really know how to "view" the spherical panoramic. It renders fine but just looks like a giant strip. I see the button to the right but don't really understand how to use it.


----------



## xmike (Jun 29, 2011)

This one on Droid Life is flashable and working well. https://www.google.com/reader/view/?tab=my#stream/feed%2Fhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.droid-life.com%2Ffeed%2F


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Heres the latest zip with the libs for the editor in the gallery: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5lmqemj8p90otfi/4.2Camera_t01.zip

Just flash it in recovery.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

This is probably asking for too much, but does the new camera app actually improve the quality of the pictures from the GNEX? Photosphere seems awesome, but better quality pics overall would be even better.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> This is probably asking for too much, but does the new camera app actually improve the quality of the pictures from the GNEX? Photosphere seems awesome, but better quality pics overall would be even better.


I might be crazy but I swear panoramas are stitched together better.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Ballocaust said:


> I might be crazy but I swear panoramas are stitched together better.


What I was getting at is whether this new APK actually improves the quality of individual photos, nevermind the photosphere (cool idea, but its a gimmick). I just want to take pictures that don't look flat and lifeless compared to the same photo taken by my wife's iPhone. I know this is asking alot for the GNEX, I was just hoping for *some* improvement.


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> This is probably asking for too much, but does the new camera app actually improve the quality of the pictures from the GNEX? Photosphere seems awesome, but better quality pics overall would be even better.


I may be wrong here but I am getting regular pictures averaging at almost 2mb when I only got about 1.43 and 1.7mb max on 4.1 camera..... not sure if this means anything, but could someone test to see if it actually improved anything? I'm really wanting to believe my camera has been improved XD


----------



## sygyzy (Jul 4, 2012)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> What I was getting at is whether this new APK actually improves the quality of individual photos,


The issue with the Galaxy Nexus camera is not due to software. There's only so much that can be done.


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

sygyzy said:


> The issue with the Galaxy Nexus camera is not due to software. There's only so much that can be done.


Not trying to argue but I get MUCH better quality images out of pro capture for example. Upwards in 3mb images that don't have as much noise or artifacts. So I know it can be improved "some". I don't expect it to rival new phones out though. Just would like something new to keep my mind off the nexus 4 that I can't have.... 
I think the problem is that the aosp camera just uses the hardware and doesn't actually improve rendering or anything like the sense or touchwiz cameras may do.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

sn1p3r6992 said:


> I may be wrong here but I am getting regular pictures averaging at almost 2mb when I only got about 1.43 and 1.7mb max on 4.1 camera..... not sure if this means anything, but could someone test to see if it actually improved anything? I'm really wanting to believe my camera has been improved XD


I've heard multiple times that part of the issue with the GNEX camera is the stock Android camera software.

GNEX pics are fine for showing on the phone, but they look pretty lame when uploaded to Facebook.


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> I've heard multiple times that part of the issue with the GNEX camera is the stock Android camera software.
> 
> GNEX pics are fine for showing on the phone, but they look pretty lame when uploaded to Facebook.


Yea! Ewwww I hate to say it but imagine if we had the sense camera? Our pictures would look fine!


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

Going to have to try this


----------



## Howie Dub (Dec 30, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Heres the latest zip with the libs for the editor in the gallery: http://d-h.st/lVe
> 
> Just flash it in recovery.


says file is not available. any way to get a mirror for these libs on google drive? thanks.


----------



## holmsc (Jan 5, 2012)

So I got the new camera working and can do photoshpere panoramas, but how do I view them as photospheres? When I pull them up in the gallery there is an icon indicating that it is a photoshpere, but when I try to view it, it's just a big 2d image. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

I feel like a retard asking this but how do you end and render the photosphere mode? There is no shutter button or back button. I flashed the zip winner posted.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

sn1p3r6992 said:


> Yea! Ewwww I hate to say it but imagine if we had the sense camera? Our pictures would look fine!


Then I guess my questions is how hard would it be to repackage the Sense camera to the GNEX? This is when I wish I knew how to code.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Then I guess my questions is how hard would it be to repackage the Sense camera to the GNEX? This is when I wish I knew how to code.


Next to impossible without having a full sense Rom I'm sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## holmsc (Jan 5, 2012)

holmsc said:


> So I got the new camera working and can do photoshpere panoramas, but how do I view them as photospheres? When I pull them up in the gallery there is an icon indicating that it is a photoshpere, but when I try to view it, it's just a big 2d image. Maybe I'm missing something?


Well I kind of answered my own question. I noticed that when my Instant Upload put the photoshpheres up on Google+, they look like Street View panoramas on Google+. However, I thought I could view these as panoramas/photospheres on my phone as well.


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

Google just needs to add improvements to the camera just like HTC and all the other do. I don't need all the effect but the way it processes images and renders them is far superior. On the rezound and my inc2 whenever I went to an aosp ROM it killlled the image quality.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> I feel like a retard asking this but how do you end and render the photosphere mode? There is no shutter button or back button. I flashed the zip winner posted.


There should be a shutter button when you finish all the photos


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

to render the sphere picture, you have to click the barely visible button on the bottom of the screen...


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

You mean that big azz blue botton??


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

^^ that doesn't show up on my screen...


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

How come it's saying this drop box link has been removed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## elidog (Aug 25, 2011)

Pretty stinking sweet!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine doesn't have the '480p'...??


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not getting the street-view style viewing, neither on the phone nor on Google+. Just looks like a stretched out image. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Posted PIC on Facebook no issue with resolution


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Mine doesn't have the '480p'...??


yea, that's weird...I installed two diff versions and both say that in the corner...


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

May be the different ROMs...


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

litso said:


> I'm not getting the street-view style viewing, neither on the phone nor on Google+. Just looks like a stretched out image. Anyone got any ideas?


double tap image in gallery


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/100675736607077324545/posts/7w3ZGFSJnst

Working for me, you just have to let it render in your browser... if it's a big image, it will take longer.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

antintyty said:


> yea, that's weird...I installed two diff versions and both say that in the corner...


So I deleted all of the galleryX.apks in /system/app then flashed the original one from the op (that I downloaded but didn't flash because the later ones had the lib file) and It worked. I now looks like nunyazz screenshot.


----------



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

hoppermi said:


> double tap image in gallery


For some reason, everyone thinks that this is the streetview-like view. It's just zooming on the flat picture, just like any other picture in the gallery. You're supposed to push the icon under the picture to launch the full view, which doesn't work. The 3-d view currently does not work.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Kamar234 said:


> For some reason, everyone thinks that this is the streetview-like view. It's just zooming on the flat picture, just like any other picture in the gallery. You're supposed to push the icon under the picture to launch the full view, which doesn't work. The 3-d view currently does not work.


Indeed.

Click my G+ link 
<------
Most recent post is a sphere.


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

Kamar234 said:


> For some reason, everyone thinks that this is the streetview-like view. It's just zooming on the flat picture, just like any other picture in the gallery. You're supposed to push the icon under the picture to launch the full view, which doesn't work. The 3-d view currently does not work.


Alright then. I was wondering why that icon was there, but did nothing.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Que? I see no G+ link.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Que? I see no G+ link.


Oopz. Never set that back up when the profile was reactivated. Done.


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

According to Droid Life. you have to upload the image to google maps, then view in the street view application, or on G+, Google Earth.


----------



## gbenj (Dec 14, 2011)

hoppermi said:


> According to Droid Life. you have to upload the image to google maps, then view in the street view application, or on G+, Google Earth.


I tried, I don't have the option...my guess is its tied to the new maps app as well and I havent seen that posted anywhere.

btw: Heres my photo sphere picture.

https://plus.google.com/112970550979010116227/posts/RrkrPYijybT


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

This camera is sweet. So is the gallery layout. Here's the process for those not familiar with this stuff. Download zip from Droid life. In root explorer(its what I use) navigate to system/app. Tap the button on the top right to make it read/write. Longpress on gallery2.apk rename to gallery2.apk.bak(this is so you don't have to delete it in case you want to ever switch back) then reboot into recovery. Install from SD like a normal rom (no wiping needed) then reboot. The system will see the new file instead of the renamed one and all is great.

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

Has anyone noticed not being able to charge as quick as we used to? I switched cameras and I had to reflash to get my charging to get back to normal


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

drozek said:


> Has anyone noticed not being able to charge as quick as we used to? I switched cameras and I had to reflash to get my charging to get back to normal


I don't see installing an apk having anything to do with charging. I'm charging just fine.


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

No I charge ok but I switched kernels after I installed but that is odd

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Howie Dub (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone noticing an unusually high battery drain after opening the 4.2 camera? Literally within 5 minutes of opening the app, I was down over 10%, even after I closed the app. I was on Xenon, now I'm trying Liquid RC7. Haven't installed the camera yet on Liquid, but haven't noticed a crazy batter drain and phone is cool.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

It seems that it photosphere doesnt work well when objects are close to the camera. Check out gbenjs picture, the handrail is transparent in some places.


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

Howie Dub said:


> Anyone noticing an unusually high battery drain after opening the 4.2 camera? Literally within 5 minutes of opening the app, I was down over 10%, even after I closed the app. I was on Xenon, now I'm trying Liquid RC7. Haven't installed the camera yet on Liquid, but haven't noticed a crazy batter drain and phone is cool.


I think I experienced this today, I relfashed the camera over JellyBean 9.2 and then went to AKOP to fix the charging issue


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

The new feature works quite well


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Oopz. Never set that back up when the profile was reactivated. Done.


Sorry, at work.
That took forever.
Again, my most recent G+post has an example.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone have the original camera apk?
Don't seem to like the new camera to much

Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> Anyone have the original camera apk?
> Don't seem to like the new camera to much
> 
> Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


Depends what ROM or gapps u have installed.


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

So I am gonna switch back over to Paranoid Android in a bit and was wondering. Can I just swap out the 4.2 camera and keyboard with the 4.1 in my files or should I do it the safe way and flash/install them after I'm up and running. To test them out I just installed the apk's so I have both keyboards(stock and 4.2) as well as both cameras(stock and 4.2) currently. Figured I'd see what the general consensus was before I went crazy and started causing problems for myself.


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

I fixed the viewer. Link up at original source.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> Anyone have the original camera apk?
> Don't seem to like the new camera to much
> 
> Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


http://db.tt/tgRAWgx3


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm using it now. Seems to work good on my AOKP JB MS 1 Nexus. Thank you!


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

razorloves said:


> Depends what ROM or gapps u have installed.


rasbean 10-28

Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> rasbean 10-28
> 
> Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


The one I posted is from rasbean 10-28


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

With working Photo Sphere viewing! 
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/11/01/download-the-android-4-2-cameragallery-app-with-new-ui-editing-photo-sphere/

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Am I retarded or is there no zoom feature on this cam? Please tell me I'm just missing it somewhere.


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Am I retarded or is there no zoom feature on this cam? Please tell me I'm just missing it somewhere.


pinch the screen...


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Am I retarded or is there no zoom feature on this cam? Please tell me I'm just missing it somewhere.


pinch to zoom, just found it meself...haha

edit: Nija'd


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks! Don't know how I missed that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm like so simple at this stuff how is this done I flashed it but nothing I have read but some things I don't understand I can see it on my ES explorer but what do I do from there if anyone don't mind going into detail a little

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

would the 4.2 camera work on a 4.0 ROM?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

kochoid said:


> would the 4.2 camera work on a 4.0 ROM?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Who cares about ics? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm all set guys I figured it out thanks anyway

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

The new swipe to delete feature is pretty cool. I like how Google is standardizing actions. It makes for a more consistent experience.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> The new swipe to delete feature is pretty cool. I like how Google is standardizing actions. It makes for a more consistent experience.


That was in jellybean, not new to this apk


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Barf said:


> That was in jellybean, not new to this apk


I guess it was. I never used it though so its new to me.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> I guess it was. I never used it though so its new to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOB!







just joshing


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

This is the best one I've done so far... even uploaded it to Maps. The problem is that it takes a while to load, even on my computer. Gotta *double click on the pic while it's spinning* or it just looks like crap lol. It was about 30 images total:

https://plus.google....897903074852674


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

loudaccord said:


> This is the best one I've done so far... even uploaded it to Maps. The problem is that it takes a while to load, even on my computer. Gotta double click on the pic while it's spinning or it just looks like crap lol. It was about 30 images total:
> 
> https://plus.google....897903074852674


You broke the interwebs.


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh SNAP!! Fixed


----------



## surgio (Oct 13, 2011)

So either I can't find it... or its gone... that Google funny face thing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

It may just be me, but the in video picture taking seems to be much improved. Last night I tried this while filming my son's high school marching band and before the pictures seemed cropped and didn't take the whole screen. Using the 4.2 camera they came out just like the screen showed, very happy with the new camera so far.


----------



## jyarbrough20 (Feb 5, 2012)

His do you share these via text with 3d? Tried sharing with a friend and no luck... he has the 4.2 camera as well. Also no 3d on these Google +post....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Android.Ninja (Aug 17, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> You broke the interwebs.


Can someone host another link? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

Android.Ninja said:


> Can someone host another link?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Look in post #2 of the VZW miui.us thread. I have a mirror there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kendall316 (Mar 28, 2012)

so with the flashable zip do i just flash it in recovery like any other mod or is there something special. just dont want to mess anything up so asking first


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

kendall316 said:


> so with the flashable zip do i just flash it in recovery like any other mod or is there something special. just dont want to mess anything up so asking first


I just flashed in recovery, works great.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Barf said:


> Good looking out!
> 
> I love how the article claims "a bit of hackery" is needed to install. If moving to system/app and fixing permissions is hackery then consider me a l33t hacker lol.


Some of the writers on Android Central have never even rooted a device, so I would assume everything is "hackery" to them.


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?e2yx2146j1qrv89 mirror


----------



## haproot (Dec 22, 2011)

Awesome! ^^


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

fwiw, it installed fine on ICS.

flame on.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been using the new camera today and I can't seem to get the pictures to stitch together better. I know it has something to do with how you rotate the camera but... idk...maybe I just suck at it. lol

Anyone else have similar problems? I don't want to be the only one here....


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> I've been using the new camera today and I can't seem to get the pictures to stitch together better. I know it has something to do with how you rotate the camera but... idk...maybe I just suck at it. lol
> 
> Anyone else have similar problems? I don't want to be the only one here....


for me it works better in open space. Trying to take a sphere of a room has mixed results for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

hoppermi said:


> for me it works better in open space. Trying to take a sphere of a room has mixed results for me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've had the same results, seemed to be in smaller areas. Bigger rooms did OK.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah, I got an awesome looking one of my back yard. I've yet to get rooms to look good.
https://plus.google.com/u/0/101397264655498012879/posts/idXdvpUPq7b


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Don Serrot said:


> Yeah, I got an awesome looking one of my back yard. I've yet to get rooms to look good.
> https://plus.google....sts/idXdvpUPq7b


looks like you need some roof work WAVVVVVVY


----------



## muchomaas (Jun 25, 2011)

Question--possibly dumb.

The photospere viewer: is it activated by clicking the sphere icon while looking at a photosphere picture in the gallery?

Clicking the edit icon (3 circles) opens the editor options, the tiny planet icon opens the tiny planet pic (interesting but quite wacky) size/view options, but the sphere icon just turns blue and the photospere pic remains a panorama. I am under the impression that the viewer renders the pic by "stitching" the edges so that it can pan in all directions. I swipe to the edge of a picture and it does not wrap around, it simply goes to the next image in the gallery.

I installed the 2 apk's and 3 lib files manually, also flashed the zip (t04 or whatever it was) after installing Aokp m1, and redid them manually, wiping caches and rebooting in between. All three resulted in identical behavior (either no viewer or I'm a moron. Or both)

So... Is this normal and this is a dumb question? Or does the viewer behave like I described, and my installation is wonky? 
Or... Is it something else entirely?

Thanks


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

muchomaas said:


> Question--possibly dumb.
> 
> The photospere viewer: is it activated by clicking the sphere icon while looking at a photosphere picture in the gallery?
> 
> ...


Viewing was the last thing fixed. DL and flash the link I posted at the top of this page. It should work then

edit. here you go http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?e2yx2146j1qrv89

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muchomaas (Jun 25, 2011)

hoppermi said:


> Viewing was the last thing fixed. DL and flash the link I posted at the top of this page. It should work then
> 
> edit. here you go http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?e2yx2146j1qrv89
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the reply. Just flashed, same results. The gmscore app in the zip and the one I had were the same size also. My thoughts above regarding proper viewer behavior were correct then?


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

muchomaas said:


> Thanks for the reply. Just flashed, same results. The gmscore app in the zip and the one I had were the same size also. My thoughts above regarding proper viewer behavior were correct then?


yes you just press the photosphere icon while in gallery

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muchomaas (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I dunno what to think. Maybe I'll try with some new pics, see what happens.


----------

